# Shipping Turtles From Websites



## AncestorTurtle (Feb 27, 2013)

for instance hatchlings, how old are the hatchlings that websites like turtle source and back water reptiles sell as hatchlings (a week, a day, a month, 6 months?) how can you find out?

what age range is considered hatchling?

please pm responses as well as post


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 27, 2013)

Usually, if one says he's shipping "hatchlings," then the turtle would be anywhere from just hatched up to a year old.


----------



## EricIvins (Feb 27, 2013)

How can you find out? Generally you would ask how old the animals are.......


----------



## Tom (Feb 27, 2013)

If you don't trust the people you are buying from to give you truthful accurate info, then it's time to buy from someone else.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Feb 27, 2013)

I've received a â€œhatchling" in the mail. I think it was the mail. Regardless, I trusted the source. Do your homework. If it seems hinky, don't do it. If a source won't answer questions to your satisfaction, red light warning. Also, if you don't have a phone contact person, I would likely skip it.


----------



## mattgrizzlybear (Feb 27, 2013)

Usually online sources are okay just be careful, like turtleshack and turtle sale


----------



## Tortus (Feb 28, 2013)

I contacted a few breeders before I got mine. A couple of the "big name" tortoise dealers were very vague, wouldn't allow me to choose the one I wanted, and didn't seem to have exact hatch dates. They just seem to want money and send you whatever's available. I talked to the breeder I bought from for over a week before going with him. He even held the one I picked out until I had everything set up.

Yep, just communicate until you find the right one.


----------



## FLINTUS (Mar 2, 2013)

This is interesting as there is very little of this in the UK. There are only a few major websites(athough we don't have many large scale tortoise breeders here) who deliver and this is usually done by specialist reptile courier with habistat controlled vans and handled with good care and the animals are given water and stuff every couple of hours. It costs about Â£45-60(about 65 to 90 US dollars I think) but it is worth it. I have received two red foots safely recently by a tortoise courier for Â£45.


----------



## Frog Tropics (Mar 23, 2013)

The breeders in Reptiles Magazine are pretty reputable most of the time. Also, if there are any local reptile expos, that's usually a good place to acquire tortoises. Then you can both talk to the breeder and physically se the animals. Plus, you don't pay for shipping. Anyway, I know the question was about buying online, I just think it's better and more economical and promotes better husbandry to purchase from local breeders at loca expos. Did I mention it supports the local economy?


----------

